# Conformation opinion on new baby



## bellaranch (Nov 7, 2012)

I just purchased this filly. What are your thoughts?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Big bootie!


----------



## bellaranch (Nov 7, 2012)

LOL Yes she does!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Loooove that butt and nice little head very nice


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Stunning! can I have her LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Spotted said:


> Stunning! can I have her LOL


Not until after we fight for rights!!! LOL!


----------



## bellaranch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have her mom as well (Itta Bitta Belle) who has been bred back to the same stud (Quattro Clabber) So we'll have another one in the spring! 
This one has quite the personality though.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I haven't checked out your profile, so excuse my ignorance! Im assuming just by the big butt that you're breeding QHs.....what discipline do you gear toward with your breeding? That little filly is superb!


----------



## bellaranch (Nov 7, 2012)

Hmmm ... Well... Her dams bloodline is definitely cutting. She's a Doc Bar baby.  Her sire is an American warm blood licensed dressage horse but that lil' missy has cleared our 4 foot fence three times! I'm not sure but she's something! What do you think?

Here's her sire Mockingbird Hill Stallions
He's so beautiful!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Well then! That would explain how leggy she is! She looks very elegant! Wonder how tall she will be? She's beautiful!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Well then! That would explain how leggy she is! She looks very elegant! Wonder how tall she will be? She's beautiful!


Your not getting her!!


----------



## bellaranch (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you! I bet she will be about 15 ...maybe. I'm sorry if all that sounded stuffy. I know absolutely nothing about dressage and only what Mr.Darke as told me about the warmblood stuff. They are all just quarter horses . I had her and her mom shipped in from New York because I have her sister Bella and absolutely love her. 
What do you do?


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't know, I think you better wait and keep her sister instead. In the meantinme, I'll make the ultimate sacrifice and take her off your hands :rofl:


----------



## bellaranch (Nov 7, 2012)

*Need some serious help with this one*

There are some days that I might just let you do that!! She's a handful! 
I do have a question. Are there certain disciplines of training that should be leaned toward based on a horses confirmation? I don't meanto sound stupid, She has strong cutting lines in her pedigree but that Lil' girl LOVES to jump. She is very athletic with quick feet but she is also poised. How do you decide which direction to push her? I just want to do the right thing.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I would let her grow up a little, do some ground work and keep an eye on her. Time will tell. Nice bubba!


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't stereotype her! I had a Clabber son when I was young -very stocky build. But becasue I INSISTED I wanted to jump (and he agreed LOL) He was nationally ranked in the open jumper division . He could do a 5 foot course easily and was very handy and willing. Once in a while i would throw a western saddle on him and go in a western pleasure or trail class, and he even was good at roping! Good luck with her!!


----------



## bellaranch (Nov 7, 2012)

You guys are awesome. Thanks for your input!


----------

